# Beaglev



## Jose (Jan 16, 2021)

Thinking about registering interest for one of these:




__





						BeagleBoard.org - BeagleV
					






					beagleboard.org


----------



## a6h (Jan 16, 2021)

DSP/audio part is interesting.


----------

